# DIY Co2 Pressurized Kit



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Please do buy one of those kits, then use it and let us know how it works out for you. It is an interesting idea and if it works ok it would improve DIY CO2 a lot. I would worry about making a huge mess if a bottle fails from the pressure, but theoretically it won't fail.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Would you mind posting the link for that kit our sending me a PM. I would be very interested in one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rk923 said:


> Would you mind posting the link for that kit our sending me a PM. I would be very interested in one!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It is an Ebay listing, which I ironically found it on this web site. When I am longed I can not view pictures. Thus I search when not logged in to view pictures. On thread on champagne DIY Co2 not longed in there was a link to it. Just go to ebay and search for DIY CO2 system Kit. Then item from a few sellers should be viewable.

I am going to try the traditional DIY Co2 first before buying it.

It says you must prepare -
2x 2 Litre of Coka Cola plastic bottle
1x 200g of Citric acid or 200ml of vinegar
1x 200g of baking soda
With listing lowest price the 1st has detailed instructions. The 2nd 1 has a video showing the preparation of the mixture.

The smell of vinegar would probably not be good. Thus another reason to try champagne yeast 1st. It has a sweeter smell to it. I have a sensitive nose.


----------



## scotty82 (May 9, 2012)

I bought 3 of those caps. I didn't see one with the gauge and valve, that would be cool. The caps work great with no air leaks and tight fittings.


----------



## Droyer (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is the youtube video for it. I tried to imbed it but i failed sorry!


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

i saw a similar kit ( Item number 160968124282 ) from the same seller with a pressure relief on it that would make it even better you could set the pressure and control the bubble count if the pressure builds up too much the relief lets out the pressure.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

At a aquatic quotient there is a thread on the kit by some whom have used it.


----------



## Droyer (Oct 25, 2012)

thank link appears to be dead? It does not work for me.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Use this link: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...tem-Aquarium-Plant-Kit-CO2-Diffuser-Generator But, it never gets around to saying how long a batch works. If it is a week, that's very usable. If it is a day, it isn't usable at all. I'm tempted to buy a kit and at least test it. The price isn't bad, but it comes from Hong Kong. I think I would use a check valve with it to stop tank water from flowing back into the bottles.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

kingjombeejoe said:


> i saw a similar kit ( Item number 160968124282 ) from the same seller with a pressure relief on it that would make it even better you could set the pressure and control the bubble count if the pressure builds up too much the relief lets out the pressure.












This one is more expensive, but much neater and appears to be more rugged, plus having the relief valve for safety. I wish it had a check valve on the outlet to the diffuser too. It is on Ebay too.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kingjombeejoe said:


> i saw a similar kit ( Item number 160968124282 ) from the same seller with a pressure relief .


It has a gauge + needle valve + relief valve + tubing kit. Thus it looks like it could be hooked up to a timer.


----------



## docwho (Mar 11, 2013)

I have that exact one. The gauge doesn't work, but I am getting bubbles from my 3 in 1 diffuser. I use that and a hagen nutrifin in a 65 gallon tank. It has been 2 weeks, and I see growth. My angel/baby tears are dying, but my dwarve angel tears are definately growing. My Co2 long term tester is greenish blue, but not the green that it recommends. A side note is that I use a large air pump for my sandfall, and a HOB filter.

The ebay seller has been reluctant on sending me a replacement gauge. It looks like everything else works fine though.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

docwho said:


> I have that exact one. The gauge doesn't work, but I am getting bubbles from my 3 in 1 diffuser. I use that and a hagen nutrifin in a 65 gallon tank. It has been 2 weeks, and I see growth. My angel/baby tears are dying, but my dwarve angel tears are definately growing. My Co2 long term tester is greenish blue, but not the green that it recommends. A side note is that I use a large air pump for my sandfall, and a HOB filter.
> 
> The ebay seller has been reluctant on sending me a replacement gauge. It looks like everything else works fine though.


How often do you have to replace the solutions in the bottles?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

docwho said:


> It has been 2 weeks, and I see growth. My angel/baby tears are dying, but my dwarf angel tears are growing. My Co2 long term tester is greenish blue, not the green that it recommends.
> 
> A side note is that I use a large air pump for my sand fall, and a HOB filter.


I would like to see a pic of the tank, angel tears and sand fall. 

Strange that 1-typ of baby tears is growing and not the area. Perhaps water flow and Co2 is different for each due to their position in the tank. 

Sand flow sounds interesting. Does it give the appearance of water flowing?


----------



## Droyer (Oct 25, 2012)

I would also like to know about their solution and its longevity. Also..I would like to know if the bottles could be modified to use yeast mix in both bottles and if it would create to much pressure by limiting the outflow of pressure via the needle valve.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Hoppy said:


> Please do buy one of those kits, then use it and let us know how it works out for you. It is an interesting idea and if it works ok it would improve DIY CO2 a lot. I would worry about making a huge mess if a bottle fails from the pressure, but theoretically it won't fail.


Stumbled on this since i was searching about the pressure building up high using this kit. Why theoretically it wont fail? The pressure was way past the green zone on the gauge just now when i checked it. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Droyer said:


> I would also like to know about their solution and its longevity. Also..I would like to know if the bottles could be modified to use yeast mix in both bottles and if it would create to much pressure by limiting the outflow of pressure via the needle valve.


There is a thread on it here. I wish I had never bought it. You have to tinker with the solution to get it to last 10 days. I will be next doing a flow control system. Thread here.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Hilde said:


> There is a thread on it here. I wish I had never bought it. You have to tinker with the solution to get it to last 10 days. I will be next doing a flow control system. Thread here.


I on the other hand really like it. Have gone 30 days on mix.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jrill said:


> I on the other hand really like it. Have gone 30 days on mix.


What solution is that? You have had so many solutions.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Hilde said:


> What solution is that? You have had so many solutions.


My last one. Here is the post :

Today was the last day on the charge of: Was good for 30 days, 2bps for 8 hours a day.<br />
<br />
Bottle A = Citric Acid 400g to 600ml water<br />
Bottle B = Baking Soda 300g to 200ml water<br />
<br />
Lasted 30 days, but.... I was out of town during the last week that it ran so I can not say for sure that it ran for 2bps the whole time during that week. So I am going to restart today using the same ratios and see if I can duplicate this result. Stay tuned if anyone is still interested. :hihi:


----------

